# It's a whole new world!



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi everyone

I am about to meet my little ones, it has been a tough road to get here like it is for everyone on this forum. So for those that are thinking about adoption, stuck in the stages waiting for a match I thought I would get a light hearted post going (you never know peopl may find it useful).
I have had a pretty few stressful weeks ending work which wasn't the easiest or pleasantest, had a car break down in the middle of selling and list of things as long as my arm to do that seems to be getting longer, through all of this I am learning at a rapid rate. As a childrens health worker I thought I knew a lot of stuff but it's a whole new world......

Cars.... I'm needing a mum mobile, very different looking at car seats and boot space to performance and speed. Today picked it up and feel awesome although bit daft as I'm in it on my own.
Stairgates.....width ?pressure fit ?white? wood screw fit? how many round the house?
We are fitting our top stairs one today!
Mattresses . .......allergy? Waterproof?size? All I'm saying is the wonderful lady in the shop was so patient with us when we explained, now putting the sheets on it makes me smile and imagine wee man in it (I did practice with a big teddy a lot to make sure I set it right height!)
Buggies....comfort?basket size?wheel type? Size? Weight? I picked it up today again with a lovely lady running it through, got to my car and went blank. The look on my face must have been a picture when I did it and put it in my huge boot like I had passed an exam! Just given dh a very confident demo on the drive!
Nappies.......I spent 10 minutes staring at these,I knew the size but no idea there were millions of fits! The aisle is huge! Made little awwwws when I put them in the dresser with the wipes cream and nappy sacks! Don't get me started on my brand new nappy changing mum bag, the stuff is so neat and organised....for now!
Cutlery/plates/beakers.......OMG, I never knew what complete mind field this was. Feed themselves? Different shape spoons? Rubber bottom plates? Sippy beakers, no spill 12 month? 18 month? I now have an array of spoons and really cute pink and blue knives and forks and bowls and they have matching beakers to save argument although little one has handles. They look so adorable in my (safety latched)cupboards and drawers, every time I open them I smile.
Now I could go on and. On but i never imagined little things would bring me so much joy, I can't even imagine how it will be when I see the kids using them or change my sons nappy for the first time, or we go on a family outing in the bus!


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

This is such a lovely post  
So great to read the exciting side to the adoption story. Must admit, adoption is something we have only recently started to think about, but reading this makes me feel a bit excited for it!
Huge good luck for when your little ones move in


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw i remember so well what it was like preparing..I would peep into  DD's bedroom every time I passed and smile at all the little things in there..happy times   enjoy every second  


kj x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Phine it's all so confusing  we stood for ages on the nappy aisle an another mum actually questioned our being there lol...I explained we'd never been down this aisle before an we're adopting a baby...she was lovely an helped us buy a few bits!


----------



## Nearly There (May 20, 2014)

Oh Phinie

It's all soo exciting. I can't wait. Enjoy every moment


----------



## MrsB💜 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi
Just wanted to say thank you for this post, it's lovely to hear about all the excitement as you prepare! I am new to this forum and we are just starting out on our adoption journey, so it was lovely to read your post, it made me smile   xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Enjoy the nesting time.  It's so special.  Freshly washed little clothes and cot bedding on our washing line really got me, and Wyxling's room.  The thing that always made me cry was the pair of really lovely little girl shoes I got for her before we met her.  Completely impractical and anyway they were already almost too small for her when we met her - I think she wore them once or twice perhaps - but every time I looked at them they made me cry.  Still have them in the memory box I'm making for Wyxling for when she's older.  I also kept the first dress I got her, and the little sailor trousers she was wearing the day we met her, along with a few other bits and bobs.

I honestly would just speak to the foster carer about brands for nappies and what cutlery etc, as they will tell you what little ones are using.  I spent ages trying to work out what bottles I should get for Bladelet, then spoke to his foster carer and found out that they were all coming with him anyway, along with a very full wardrobe of good quality clothes which while not entirely to my taste, were absolutely fine and he was happy and comfortable in so we wore them out/outgrew them before I put him in anything new.

When are you due to meet your little ones?


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Lovely thread
I never thought I'd be so excited by a fire guard


----------



## Chambordcheetah (May 18, 2014)

Lovely post. And just like every other new Mummy, tummy mummy or otherwise. They don't come with a manual regrettably but you will feel your way round and do just great! Enjoy your nesting and shopping xxx


----------

